# Help in identification please



## mapyru (Aug 15, 2008)

What kind of fish is this, please??? :-? ????










See you and thanks,


----------



## pyper96 (Mar 17, 2008)

Looks to me like it could possibly be a Xystichromis phytophagus (christmas fulu). I'm by no means an expert though so let's see what everyone else says.


----------



## RAFF (Apr 27, 2007)

With the vertical bars it looks like a haplochromis dayglow to me. But I had just seen a aquabid auction for Haplochromis limax red chest that looks just like also. I'm not sure if there is a difference between the two or if they are the same fish with two names. I have learned that if you want to keep fish to help you relax, then don't keep victorians! Trying to ID them will drive you crazy! :lol:


----------



## mapyru (Aug 15, 2008)

Indeed I'm quite crazy but not yet full! So still some hope for me and you :dancing: 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
It is even more complex because in french forums (I'm from Belgium) , they say it looks like the Emerald fire...

And thanks for your investigations,
Bye


----------



## RAFF (Apr 27, 2007)

After a closer look at the pic, the color patterns look more like a Kyoga flameback with the red on top of the head. The only problem though is the shape of the head looks more like a nyererei type to me. It may be a cross breed.


----------



## mapyru (Aug 15, 2008)

Xystichromis phytophagus (christmas fulu)
Haplochromis dayglow
Haplochromis limax red chest 
Haplochromis Emerald fire
Haplochromis Kyoga flameback hybrid Pundamilia read head

****, I don't know now , am I Psychopathic , Paranoiac or Psychoparanodepressive ...
:fish: 
===
More seriously thanks a lot for spending so much time on this!
Bye,


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

Maybe=>Xystichromis phytophagus (christmas fulu)
Maybe=>Haplochromis dayglow
Nope=>Haplochromis limax red chest 
Doubtful=>Haplochromis Emerald fire
Maybe, but doubtful=>Haplochromis Kyoga flameback (hybrid?)

I'm really not 100% sure what it is but I am leaning toward mostly X. phytophagus or dayglow although the (lack of) color just below the dorsal fins bothers me with this ID.

Kevin


----------



## mapyru (Aug 15, 2008)

To help a little more
a brother 

















the duo









Another view on the master ID

















Last but not least a Red head ( was in same tank at the fish shop)









I still have another subadult possibly I will post here his picture in a month or two,
==================
and thanks again to give me back your opinion
GoodBye everybody


----------



## mapyru (Aug 15, 2008)

All feedback is welcome again , the brother displayed in the duo picture is considered in France as the Emerald fire ( or a close related fish) , do you know something on the emerald fire is US!

Thanks and good night,


----------



## gordonrp (Mar 23, 2005)

not sure, but wow! beautiful!


----------



## RAFF (Apr 27, 2007)

After seeing this last pic, I would have to say Dayglow. I had doubts from the first pic since it looked like there was more red on his head. The last pic looks just like a dayglow I used to have.


----------



## mapyru (Aug 15, 2008)

Thanks everybody for you participation, conclusion is that :
1Â° Here (and on other US forums) the fish is generally reported as a Dayglow !
In France forum it is more associated to the Emerald fire !
In Germany forum no general opinion for now , perhaps limax

2Â°Clearly there is perhaps a problem with the Orange brother that could be an hybrid

3Â°So I will follow up this later with more pictures and news!

Many thanks all and good bye,


----------



## RAFF (Apr 27, 2007)

I would rule out limax. I have 2m and 1f limax red chest. The subdominant male has some red like your subdominat male but the rest of mine is more of a silver color rather than yellow like yours. Plus the limax have more distinct horizontal lines. I'm still going with dayglow but theonly problem with that is I was always told subdominant dayglows are supposed to hide their color unlike yours. I have 2m and 2f dayglows and I can't tell the subdominant male from the females most of the time. But mine are young so I do not know how much color they will show as adults. You have a mystery fish for sure but they look nice.


----------

